# Teacher in Quebec City



## Morbo (Aug 26, 2009)

I have my brand new guitar and an okay amp, now I need to learn how to use the thing (apparently I'll have to practice and all, oh noes!). I'm pretty sure I need a teacher, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations from you knowledgeable bunch. So if you know a teacher with lots of talent and patience and lives in Quebec City, I'd like to know!

Thanks!

-Jay


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Morbo said:


> I have my brand new guitar and an okay amp, now I need to learn how to use the thing (apparently I'll have to practice and all, oh noes!). I'm pretty sure I need a teacher, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations from you knowledgeable bunch. So if you know a teacher with lots of talent and patience and lives in Quebec City, I'd like to know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Jay


The best place to find a good teacher is at a music studio as that is their business, teaching music, not selling instruments. So stay away from the music stores as those teachers are often lower grade; not always but often. Take a look here: http://quebec.kijiji.ca/f-services-cours-de-musique-W0QQAdTypeZ2QQCatIdZ86


----------



## Morbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. What should I look for in a teacher, keeping in mind that I'm a complete beginner? What would be warning signs that he doesn't know what he's doing?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are some questions you should ask.

1) How long have you been teaching?
2) How many students do you presently have?
3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?
4) Ask for two references or three.
5) What structure do you use for teaching?
6) Do you teach your students to read music?
7) What types of music do you teach?
8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Numbers 5 and 6 are, in my opinion, the most important.

Also, don't be afraid to ask questions! You are the one paying for them and you deserve to get the best teacher you can for your money. Lessons are not cheap!


----------

